# Erotikhotline - Personalausweisnummer



## smartie90 (26 Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Bin am 24.05.09 auf so eine Erotikhotline reingefallen. Es lief folgendermaßen ab, eigentlich ziemlich genauso wie bei allen anderen, dennoch bin ich stutzig geworden.

Also Vorweg: Ich bin 18, was bei den meisten Fällen hier nicht der Fall war, zumindest waren es meist jüngere Leute die sich in sowas reingeritten haben und keine Verträge abschließen können.
Ich wählte also diese 0180-Nummer die im Fernsehn mit 3,3ct/min geworben wurde. Zuerst kam ein Altersnachweis per Perso-Nummer. War das schon ein Fehler? Dann ging es weiter mit den AGB's wenn ich die 1 drücke. Mit 9 gehts weiter zur Dienstleistung. Habe natürlich 9 gedrückt. Nach 2-3 Minuten nutzung wars mir zu blöd und unspäktakulär. Aufgelegt.

Am nächsten Tag sitze ich in der Schule, habe eine Freistunde, klingelt plötzlich mein Handy mit unterdrückter Nummer. Dasselbe wie in allen anderen Fällen: Wollen sie den Vertrag fortsetzen oder zum Monatsende abbrechen. Ich hab erstmal abbrechen gesagt, woraufhin er meine Adressdaten haben wollte. Ich habe aus Panik aufgelegt. Der Herr klingelte 2 weitere Male. 

Wird was auf mich zukommen? Wenn ja, was ist zu tun? Bin ich in eine Falle getreten oder bin ich selbst schuld? Warum rufen die an wenn sie meine Daten über die Personummer bezogen werden können, oder werden die nicht gesichert? 

Ich habe mich schon intensiv im Forum eingelesen, hauptsächlich in diesem Thread http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-49.html
Dennoch denke ich, dass mein Fall, besonders wegen dem Altersnachweis, speziell ist. Ich laufe seit 2 Tagen wie blind durch die gegend weil ich die ganze Zeit an diese Sch**** denken muss.

Ich habe auch schon Kontakt zur Bundesnetzagentur aufgenommen. Der Herr meinte er würde mögliche Briefe ignorieren, sei aber kein Jurist.

Einen Anwalt kann ich nicht fragen, da ich kein Einkommen habe und erst ein Beratungshilfeschein beantragen müsste.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Am besten wärs natürlich, dass sie mir garnichts schicken.


----------



## Teleton (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Erotikhotline - Personalausweisnummer*

Soweit ersichtlich wurde noch nie ein "Kunde" der gleichartig beworbenen "Hotlines" verklagt. Weder von den früheren Dänen noch von irgendeinem heutigen Mitbewerber. Es kommt - sofern die Adresse bekannt ist- etlicher Mahnmüll, mehr nicht.


> Am besten wärs natürlich, dass sie mir garnichts schicken


Deine Aufgabe: Du musst lernen, dass es völlig egal ist , ob die was schicken oder nicht.
Solange Du Deine Daten nicht rausrückst können die aber sowieso nur anrufen oder blöde SMS schicken.




> Warum rufen die an wenn sie meine Daten über die Personummer bezogen werden können, oder werden die nicht gesichert?


Aus der Personummer können die nur das Geburtsdatum rausbekommen nicht Name und Adresse.


----------



## smartie90 (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Erotikhotline - Personalausweisnummer*

Du glaubst garnicht wie glücklich du mich gemacht hast. Und falls was kommt schmeiß ich es sofort in den Müll. DANKE DANKE DANKE!!!


----------



## goope (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: Erotikhotline - Personalausweisnummer*

ich hab bei einer 0664 nummer angerufen. da war eine dame dran und ich hab gedacth das ist es schon..dann hat sie mir gesagt, dass sie mich mit wem vebinden kann. ich wollte nicht, aber bevor ich auflegen konnte, hat sie mich schon verbunden. ich hab kurz eine tonbandansage gehört und hab sofort aufgelegt.

paar tage später bekomm ich einen anruf von einer anderen handynummer. ich sollt 65 euro zahlen, kann 1 monat jden tag 1 std telefonieren, wenn ichs nicht mach werd ich verklagt.

da es mir peinlich wäre wenn ur viele mahnungsbriefe wegen telefonsex nach hause geschickt werden (wohn bei meinen eltern) hab ich meine adresse gesagt..okay klingt widersprüchlich.


auf jeden fall - Die haben jetzt meine Adresse!

muss ich da überhaupt zahlen, wenn ich nirgendwo zugestimmt hab, was kann ich machen?


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: Erotikhotline - Personalausweisnummer*

Bei diesem "Geschäftsmodell" kommt kein wirksamer "Vertrag" nach dem BGB zustande. Es fehlt hier an allem, was man sich denken kann.

Es gibt schon keine wirksame Willenserklärung, das Angebot bestellen zu wollen. Ein Anruf auf eine zunächst ganz normale Nummer und das Abhören einer Ansage ist noch nicht als Willenserklärung zur Inanspruchnahme eines kostenpflichtigen Dienstleistungsangebots zu werten.

Es fehlt bei diesen halbseidenen Geschäftsmodellen an einer transparenten Angebotsgestaltung. Weder erfährt man schlüssige Details zum Angebot selbst, noch eine ladungsfähige Anschrift des Vertragspartners, noch wird man über sein Widerrufsrecht unterrichtet u.s.w. u.s.w.

Es wird daher auch von diesen halbseidenen Unternehmen erst gar nicht versucht, den Zahlungsanspruch gerichtlich geltend zu machen. Vielmehr wird versucht, außergerichtlich mit fürchterlich klingenden Droh- und Mahnbriefen eine Gorillapose aufzubauen und durch die Einschüchterung bei 30% der Opfer, die darauf anspringen, Kasse zu machen.

Wir nennen das : Mahn- und Droh- Kasperletheater.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## goope (4 Juli 2009)

*AW: Erotikhotline - Personalausweisnummer*

danke für die hilfe, ein weiteres problem:

ich bekomm dauernt spam sms, was mach ich damit as aufhört?

hab versucht einfach "STOP" an den absender zu schicken..aber es war eine 0900nummer, und das sms konte nicht gesendet werden.

ansonsten würs mich nicht so stören, aber ich bin in nächster zeit viel im ausland, und dann muss ich ja was zahlen für die sms die ich empfange.

was tun?


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juli 2009)

*AW: Erotikhotline - Personalausweisnummer*



goope schrieb:


> hab versucht einfach "STOP" an den absender zu schicken..aber es war eine 0900nummer, und das sms konte nicht gesendet werden.


Absender war eine 0900? Berichte das mal an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de
was steht in den sms?


----------



## goope (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Erotikhotline - Personalausweisnummer*

schon gelöscht. aber irgendwas von wegen "ruf mich an, ich bin geil" das übliche halt


----------



## D33pack (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Erotikhotline - Personalausweisnummer*

hallo leute!

also bei mir is genau der selbe fall wie bei smartie90: bin 18, bei mir war es eine nummer mit 03 am anfang oder so , dann tonband ansage und dann aufgelegt weils zu mühsahm war oO

also auf jedenfall hat mich dann gestern und heute eine 0676 nummer angrufn wo die dame meinte ich habe angerufn und den service für 3 tage bestellt und sie schickt mir jetzt ne rechnung mit 70€ und sie jetzt  meine adresse will...

ich war so "gescheid" - und von der situation schockiert- dass ich ihr meine adresse gegebn hab ... ja ich weiss ich bin ein trottl :wall:

hab am telefon auch noch gemeint dass ich erst 17 bin und ihr meine geburtsturkunde schicken werde (ja ich weiss urkundenfälschung)

aber könnte das jetzt doch noch folgen habn da die meine adresse haben?

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und mir meine angst nehmen

vielen danke im vorraus

mfg d33pack


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Erotikhotline - Personalausweisnummer*

Was Du tun und lassen sollst, dürfen wir Dir hier nicht sagen, weil das unerlaubte Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall wäre.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir immer, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten hier zu zeigen.
Im übrigen ist es keine Schande, auf solche Sachen reinzufallen. Das passiert regelmäßig auch Erwachsenen.

Es gelten im Wesentlichen die üblichen Infos zur "Webseiten-Nutzlosbranche", wie sie z.B. in den ganz oben auf dieser Seite verlinkten Artikeln schon stehen.

Jedenfalls ist bisher nicht bekanntgeworden, dass der Anbieter dieses halbseidenen "Geschäftsmodells" jemals versucht hätte, seine phantasievollen Forderungen vor Gericht durchzusetzen.

Man darf daraus angesichts wohl mindestens Zehntausender von Betroffenen schließen, dass er selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit glaubt.
Weil eben bei so einem windigen Geschäftsmodell kein wirksamer "Vertrag" nach dem BGB entsteht.

Denn es fehlt hier so gut wie an allem:


Schlüssiger und gleich erkennbarer Preishinweis - Fehlanzeige.
Anbieterkennzeichnung - Fehlanzeige.
Wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform - Fehlanzeige.
Schlüssige Beschreibung des Leistungsangebots vor Vertragsschluß - Fehlanzeige.
Etc.

Kurzum: rechtlich nichts als eine Lachnummer und nicht durchsetzbar.

Und: keinesfalls muss man da irgendwelche "Urkunden" o.ä. hinschicken oder ähnlichen Mumpitz tun.

Wenn es schon keinen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keinen Grund, denen auch noch persönliche Daten auszuliefern. Darauf haben die keinen Anspruch.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert?
Ein paar Monate Mahn- und Droh-Kasperletheater wird man erdulden müssen.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
Aber das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## goope (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Erotikhotline - Personalausweisnummer*

und wie werde ich jetzt die spam sms los?


----------



## goope (2 September 2009)

*AW: Erotikhotline - Personalausweisnummer*

was ist wenn ich dem 1. mahnschreiebn nicht widersprochen habe? kann ich auch erst mehr als einen monat später widersprechen (hab schon eine 2. mahnung), oder ist es besser ruhig blut zu bewahren und abzuwarten?


----------



## Antiscammer (2 September 2009)

*AW: Erotikhotline - Personalausweisnummer*

Für einen Widerspruch gegen eine unberechtigte Forderung gibt es keine Fristen.


----------

